# forced induction for my e46 328i....got a small budget ...



## jasebimmerboi (Sep 11, 2007)

im lookin to get some more power and responsiveness out of my 328i .... supercharge or turbocharge???

these cheap turbo kits on ebay...are they worth it???


----------



## Gigabyte71 (Aug 8, 2008)

Supercharger....do a search on the site...$5000+ to get a quality set up from what I have seen...good luck.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

Gigabyte71 said:


> Supercharger....do a search on the site...$5000+ to get a quality set up from what I have seen...good luck.


+1 dont skimp on FI, its well worth it to buy a quality set up. The 'fest has lots of info on it. Good luck.


----------



## JNFIV (Sep 23, 2008)

call activeauto. they did a supercharger for me and its been great. they really know their stuff.


----------



## BMW_Matt (Mar 25, 2008)

yo jn have u ran it @ track or 0-60ed it to see what it would get?


----------

